# Converting gas grill to charcoal grill/smoker



## trichosirius (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the forums and need your help and advice. 

I want to turn this Weber Spirit into a charcoal grill/smoker and here's the plan: 

I want to have one side with coals close to the grate for steaks and the like, which will also serve as a cold side when I want to smoke. The other side will have the coals closer to the bottom, which will be the side I place the air intake. 

My question is this; where should i place the exhaust/stack, high in the lid, or on the side? Close to the grate or higher up? 

My idea is to Have the intake to one side, beneath the coals and the exhaust on the opposite side. 
Could this fiction well as a smoker? Any other suggestions are most welcome also. 













IMG_20170420_121151.jpg



__ trichosirius
__ Apr 23, 2017


----------



## ahumadora (Apr 30, 2017)

No I don't think it will fiction well as a smoker.

Too many gaps in the lid.   

You can buy a crappy smoker off Amazon for $150 is it really worth bothering with?

my 2 pesos


----------



## trichosirius (May 1, 2017)

I already have a UDS and an reverse-flow I do most my smoking in. This is more for fun, I get a lot of enjoyment out of turning garbage into something functional. 
 Besides, this will mostly be used for grilling steaks and the like, I just thought I would build some versatility into this project. 

I completed this a couple of days ago and smoked some turkey legs on it; worked great! 
http://s691.photobucket.com/user/trichosirius/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20170427_153042.jpg.html
If you'll notice the strip of steel on the back of the lid, this covers the gap in the back when the lid is closed.
I also fitted a 1/8" thick steel slab where the grease tray would go; air tight 

http://s691.photobucket.com/user/trichosirius/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20170427_153027_1.jpg.html
Added a simple exhaust and damper
http://s691.photobucket.com/user/trichosirius/media/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20170427_153135.jpg.html
A simple air intake and damper. 

Was a fun and simple build; couldn't let this thing go to the dump


----------

